# Not factory equipped with fog lights? What are you doing then?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I had my dealership install them before I took delivery.


----------



## blacksheep40 (Jun 9, 2012)

whats with the craze over fog lights?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I installed led DRL fog lights.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I got the OEM dealer accessory kit and added them myself. Not a bad job, it took about 2 hours to do. They saved my tail during a snow squall last winter.


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

blacksheep40 said:


> whats with the craze over fog lights?


No craze. I live in the sticks and the more light the better. My buddy just lost his jeep because he couldn't see a deer in the road :/ I don't want the same to happen to me....


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

sciphi said:


> I got the OEM dealer accessory kit and added them myself. Not a bad job, it took about 2 hours to do. They saved my tail during a snow squall last winter.


Sounds like what I'm interested in!! Do you have a part number for the kit? Do you remember approx how much it cost? And what is the switch like for the fogs?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I do a lot of night driving and I find the fog lights to be very useful. It was worth it to have the dealership install the fog lights. Now hypothetically shouldn't we be calling these driving lights? It was my belief that typically fog lights are yellow but I could be very mistaken.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Chevyderek72 said:


> I installed led DRL fog lights.
> View attachment 6067
> View attachment 6068


Those look really nice! How did you wire them up? To they work in tandem with the headlights or like separate fogs? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

blacksheep40 said:


> whats with the craze over fog lights?


In heavy snow fall or fog I can double my visual distance by turning on the fog lamps without the headlights. They also really add a lot of close-in wide light for dark nights.


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I do a lot of night driving and I find the fog lights to be very useful. It was worth it to have the dealership install the fog lights. Now hypothetically shouldn't we be calling these driving lights? It was my belief that typically fog lights are yellow but I could be very mistaken.Sent from my DROID3


I believe a driving light is more of a directed beam of light. And a fog light is a more scattered light. I dont believe the color determines its use. I do know that the amber color travels further in inclimate weather because it has less tendancy to reflect like a brighter white light.On my blazer I have both driving and fog lights by PIAA. Both have very specific light patterns.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

drmrman said:


> Sounds like what I'm interested in!! Do you have a part number for the kit? Do you remember approx how much it cost? And what is the switch like for the fogs?


The OEM fog light kit includes a replacement headlight switch. The fogs are turned on and off by pressing the center button on the main headlight switch.


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> The OEM fog light kit includes a replacement headlight switch. The fogs are turned on and off by pressing the center button on the main headlight switch.


This "95903470 - LAMP KIT" on GM parts direct doesnt say anything about coming with anything other then the lens and housing... Does anyone have the part number for the whole deal with the headlight switch and everything?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll pitch in here with my impressions. I had the dealer install fog lights as part of the deal for purchasing the car. They're the most powerful fog lights I've used in any car by far. Powerful enough for people to constantly flash a high beam at me whenever I have them on at night and don't actually need them. For function and visibility, you can't beat them.


----------



## JMORIN (Jun 2, 2012)

I had fog lights on my 2009 G3 and used them frequently, mostly for 'added lighting' as I do alot of highway driving (close to 80% of my driving is highway). 

If I went to the dealer and wanted to get them installed, what is the cost of the unit and installation roughly? I love my car, I just find this a nice feature - mostly for safety while driving.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mine OEM fog lamps were $370 dealership installed. This included the price of the fog lamp kit.


----------



## JMORIN (Jun 2, 2012)

obermd said:


> Mine OEM fog lamps were $370 dealership installed. This included the price of the fog lamp kit.


That's not too bad, installed. I'll have to investigate here. I figured it would be like 500-800$ installed. But what do I know? :question:


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Chevyderek72 said:


> I installed led DRL fog lights.
> View attachment 6067
> View attachment 6068


Want!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

BladeOfAnduril said:


> Those look really nice! How did you wire them up? To they work in tandem with the headlights or like separate fogs?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I tapped into the relay harness for my hid's. So they turn on with my headlights. I've debated making them work separately so only they are on but I'm fine with having both on at all times.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

silverls said:


> Want!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Ya i really like them, very happy with the purchase. And not too bad on price.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'll pitch in here with my impressions. I had the dealer install fog lights as part of the deal for purchasing the car. They're the most powerful fog lights I've used in any car by far. Powerful enough for people to constantly flash a high beam at me whenever I have them on at night and don't actually need them. For function and visibility, you can't beat them.


Check the alignment of your fog lights. It sounds like your dealership installed them pointed up.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-e...ruze-fog-light-install-warning-lots-pics.html

Should answer some questions raised in this thread.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Got mine dealer installed on my 2011 ECO for two reasons. I did not like the look of the ECO without them and also for safety. Like drmrman said - Deer are all over the place by me - much better side vision with the fogs. If I recall my fogs were priced around $400 installed but got a great deal on my car and the dealer installed $170 dollar splash guards were thrown in for free.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> Got mine dealer installed on my 2011 ECO for two reasons. I did not like the look of the ECO without them and also for safety. Like drmrman said - Deer are all over the place by me - much better side vision with the fogs. If I recall my fogs were priced around $400 installed but got a great deal on my car and the dealer installed $170 dollar splash guards were thrown in for free.


If you're resorting to using fog lights to help you see deer, you seriously need to check out my headlight wiring harness upgrade thread. Fog lights are not long distance lighting instruments. The deer they will light up will be too close to allow you to do anything to prevent a collision. Using them lights up the road directly in front and is actually detrimental to your ability to see farther down the road as it adjusts your eyes to the increased light immediately in front of you. They're called fog lights for a reason.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

One of my first additions was a DIY install of OEM's.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't have or need fogs, my regular headlights are plenty bright enough as it is. Where I live, if visibility is bad enough that you need fogs, you're better off staying off the road in the first place.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

coinneach said:


> I don't have or need fogs, my regular headlights are plenty bright enough as it is. Where I live, if visibility is bad enough that you need fogs, you're better off staying off the road in the first place.


Hey sometimes we get haboobs!

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Exactly, and you don't want to be driving in them.

Also, haBOOB. Huh huh huh.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Haha, well I don't have a choice when I walk out of a Fry's and I can't see a thing. :tongue4:


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> If you're resorting to using fog lights to help you see deer, you seriously need to check out my headlight wiring harness upgrade thread. Fog lights are not long distance lighting instruments. The deer they will light up will be too close to allow you to do anything to prevent a collision. Using them lights up the road directly in front and is actually detrimental to your ability to see farther down the road as it adjusts your eyes to the increased light immediately in front of you. They're called fog lights for a reason.
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


All very true. But my concern is not the deer that I CAN see in front of me, it's the deer that hang on someones lawn just off the side of the road waiting to jump out into the street. The more spread beam of light makes it much easier seeing those glowing eyes waiting to ruin your night! Hahaha!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Yep-that is exactly what I have - where I live. Tree lined roadways and these things are on your immediate right, ready to bounce in front of you. I find the fogs are useful and light up the sides of the roadway.


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

Fogs installed! Love em. Will prob. do a set of nice white/yellow HIDs in the near future! Have to come up with a projector idea for my head lights first....


----------



## Piriaka (Jun 10, 2012)

Mine is a base model with no fog lights fitted - but, are the base cars wired already for them???


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Piriaka said:


> Mine is a base model with no fog lights fitted - but, are the base cars wired already for them???


I would assume Yes since they are listed as a dealer installed option on www.chevy.com. I checked for the LS trim.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

they are not wired for fogs per se. when you buy the kit, it comes with all the necessary cables for it. i have the ls 1.8l here in america and i bought the kit and installed them myself without removing the bumper. it gives you a cable that you have to plug into the fuse box. it was really easy and it requires you to take your fuse block and remove a plastic slide that closes the fuse pins. once the cable is in put the gray plastic slide back in place and you are connected. route the cables down to the where your fogs would be on the bumper. and the install of the fog light to the bumper is pretty easy. if you have any issues or questions let me know


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

drmrman said:


> Fogs installed! Love em. Will prob. do a set of nice white/yellow HIDs in the near future! Have to come up with a projector idea for my head lights first....


Please don't put HIDs in an already very bright set of fog lights. You're seriously asking for either a ticket from a cop, or an accident because you'll be blinding people with all that glare. 

Beside the fact that they're illegal...


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

drmrman said:


> Fogs installed! Love em. Will prob. do a set of nice white/yellow HIDs in the near future! Have to come up with a projector idea for my head lights first....


I see you are in bergen, I am as well. If you don't mind, would you wanna meet up so I can see them and decide if I want to install them?


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

Sure! And if you want I'll help you install them.....


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

I have never had fog lights or even driven with someone who had them so I guess I don't understand the extra awesomeness. I will be doing a projector retrofit within the next month. Going with Morimoto mini H1 version 5 that just got released. I am taking delivery of some TYC headlights (they will be easier to open up since the OEM ones use permaseal). I will make sure to post install pics and output shots.

theretrofitsource.com has everything you need minus the extra headlights of course.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

delete this post please - it was a double


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

drmrman said:


> Sure! And if you want I'll help you install them.....


I do not know why my post double posted, but where are you in bergen?


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

RSchmidt624 said:


> I have never had fog lights or even driven with someone who had them so I guess I don't understand the extra awesomeness. I will be doing a projector retrofit within the next month. Going with Morimoto mini H1 version 5 that just got released. I am taking delivery of some TYC headlights (they will be easier to open up since the OEM ones use permaseal). I will make sure to post install pics and output shots.
> 
> theretrofitsource.com has everything you need minus the extra headlights of course.


Thanks! I'm going to have to look into that!


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

SiK GambleR said:


> I do not know why my post double posted, but where are you in bergen?


Send me a private message.


----------



## ShawnC (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey guys, first post.

I just got my 2012 cruze a few months ago. I got the black LT, but I'm now looking to add a little spice to the look. I wanted to get the fog lights that come on the RS model, but the dealers only sell the black housings for the LT & LS models. 

Does anyone know of a website that sells similar aftermarket fog lights? I also wouldn't mind looking at different styles as well. Thanks guys!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I ordered a set of chrome covers off ebay last weekend. When they come in I'll post a picture of my Black Granite ECO with them installed. Here's the link on ebay -







2009~2012 CHEVY CRUZE TRIPLE CHROME FRONT FOG LIGHT COVER TRIM Chevrolet C5 | eBay.


----------



## cornbreesha (Apr 29, 2012)

obermd -- I would love to see how those look once installed! I don't really think I need fog lights, but the gray plastic where they should be is just plain ugly


----------



## emshii (Jul 4, 2012)

^ True. That plain plastic is just too "plain"! haha...Though I find fog lights useless since I live in a big city. The 'Benz LED' style is nice but I have thoughts if it's really worth it. I am trying to find an alternative cover aside putting lights on it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OK - here's the picture.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Bought OEM and had the dealer install.....


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

Does anybody think these will work

HOT! 2009 2011 CRUZE projector headlights Spotlight w/FOG Brand new round fog lamp / light eagle eyes / free shipping via DHL-in Lights & Indicators from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com


----------

